# shaved door handles?



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

anyone done it? opinions and lessons learned, companies to use etc. I will have power door locks and have a full feature alarm with accessories I can program into it. I intend to have P Locks/Windows/Trunk here shortly as well as remote start. I'm about 40 % sanded down to below half assed bondo and paint work. when I took my door handle off it just looked right to me for some reason.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

i would use a key fob door poppers and just smooth them in with no handles, like this...

Tuff65V2 - YouTube


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

be wary of the cheap kits. you want good quality strong actuators. good luck with remote start unless you go to fuel injection.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

then also chain down hood to protect battery or relocate it.


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

why would I need to chain the hood down out of curiosity

I don't even have a hood right now, just thinking for forward plans.


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

I think he means: no battery, doors won't open.


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

don't most kits come with a manual override?


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Most overrides are an electronic button you hide on the frame rail or underbody (foot switch) in case your remote gets F*&$#D up or lost. Generally if your battery is totally dead you need battery access to hook up a charger, hence the underhood access.

buy a good set of actuators 50+ lbs, get it in a decent kit and go to town. They are easy to install and don't require that much work, depends how pretty you want the install. 

As for the door handles themselves, buy some filler plates if you can find them. If not, get some steel, whatever sheetmetal you have laying around and cut it to fit in the opening nicely, stitch weld it on to the door with a light duty welder, buzz box etc. Keep door cool with a damp rag so that door doesnt distort (AKA implode) grind welds, repeat, grind, repeat, filler... You shaving a goat?


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

no it's not a goat, it's a lemans, doesn't have anything original on the car.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Cool, keep us posted and take some pics.


----------

